# New user from Cologne / Germany



## ComposerDude (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome, Blackster!


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 2, 2006)

Wilkommen! This place is the best.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 8, 2006)

hey dude, you made it 
nice to see you around here ....

like ned said, definitely the best place to hang out and talk about libs


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello Frank,

Very welcome aboard this great forum/community. You will definitely like the friendly and professional atmosphere here.

Best regards,


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome onboard Frank! :wink:


----------



## Blackster (Jun 8, 2006)

I defintely feel comfy with all of you guys. I´m quite sure this is a very good place to find professional composers and musicians to talk to. 

I´m glad to be here


----------



## Angel (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Blacky...
finally made it? 

Angel


----------



## Blackster (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Angel,

as you can see, yeah! 
Nice to see you around here :razz:


----------

